# Russian pianist Daria Gloukhova



## osapiano

Dear Sirs,
My name is Dmitry V. Osakovsky. I represent young talented pianist Daria Gloukhova 

She’s recognized for her originality, immediacy, authenticity, inexpugnable desire to grow in her professionalism. At the age of 24, Daria already has some significant achievements, despite being basically a self-taught performer. She had no musicians in her family neither she has any connections in the musical world. Building from her natural sense and support of her family and friends, Daria set herself a goal to overcome the orthodox opinions of the academic classical music.
Performance of Daria Gloukhova is recognized as highly professional and mature. She has no conservative burdens neither in transcription of the composers that she perform, nor in presentation herself on stage. CD with works by Mozart, Hummel and Melndelssohn performed by Daria Gloukhova can be purchased


----------

